# Changing From brass to Nickle Silver



## JamesLawler (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I Finally retired and am getting back into my ho trains after a long, long
time away..To start I'm changing over to Nickle Silver track. My question is: can I use the power actuators from my brass Atlas code 83 switches on the new code 83 nickle silver ones, thereby saving the cost of new ? Thanks in advance for any help. 













wW


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...yes you can. The advantage NS has over brass is that the corrosion on NS is conductive, brass is not. Just keep that in mind when you place them so that they're easy to access if they create trouble.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean by power actuators. But if you are asking about the turnout motor, (Atlas snap switches) then yes, You can also mix track types but not code. I have old brass and nickle silver on my layout.


----------

